# DIAM - Star Diamond Corp (TSX)



## popinater (29 January 2021)

New member here... Looking to share knowledge on this absolutely massive diamond play that is playing out in Saskatchewan, Canada. There are multiple kimberlites with proven vast quantities of Type 2 diamonds destined for jewellry shops.

Large, long-life mine: ~66 million carats over 38 year mine life • Outstanding geology: large, contiguous diamond bearing kimberlites hosting very attractive diamonds • Attractive economics: $2.0 billion / 19% IRR (Base Case) with 3.4 year payback • Low-risk jurisdiction: Saskatchewan, Canada, near existing power and transportation infrastructure • Fully-permitted: federal and provincial environmental permits in place

Despite a current litigation because of Rio Tinto jumping the gun with a little hanky panky - MOST believe this will be resolved very soon and before any court proceedings as Rio NEEDS diamonds. Argyle closed. Diavik closing soon. Rio Tinto just announcing new heads of departments including Diamonds- now why would they do that?

Check the presentation sheet:

https://stardiamondcorp.com/_resources/presentations/corporate-presentation.pdf


----------



## popinater (31 January 2021)




----------



## popinater (31 January 2021)

All looks very promising! Go Rio Go! Ultimately it's mining giants like Rio Tinto that can make this all happen!


----------



## Pickinbottles (31 January 2021)

Glad to be here, eh!
If anyone has any Star Diamond questions...I'll try and help find answers. 
United the retailers must stand!


----------



## Barbecueshrimp (31 January 2021)

Thanks for sharing!   Sound like ripe for a buyout by RIO!


----------



## Barbecueshrimp (31 January 2021)

Barbecueshrimp said:


> Thanks for sharing!   Sound like ripe for a buyout by RIO!



For those that are looking to invest  here is a helpful link to place a trade.   Looks fairly straight forward.









						How to Buy TSX Stocks and Invest in the TSX | Finder Canada
					

Learn how to invest in TSX stocks in 4 easy steps. Compare the fees and perks of Canada's best online trading platforms.




					www.finder.com


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2021)

Why would you persist in trying to pump a stock that's gone nowhere in 10 years?  Why is it going to be different this time? 
This 10 year weekly chart shows classic "pump and dump" behaviour.  

Can't you find something in a "hot" sector like lithium or rare earths?  Diamonds are for fools and lovers.


----------



## Snuffymo (31 January 2021)

peter2 said:


> Why would you persist in trying to pump a stock that's gone nowhere in 10 years?  Why is it going to be different this time?
> This 10 year weekly chart shows classic "pump and dump" behaviour.
> 
> Can't you find something in a "hot" sector like lithium or rare earths?  Diamonds are for fools and lovers.
> ...





peter2 said:


> Why would you persist in trying to pump a stock that's gone nowhere in 10 years?  Why is it going to be different this time?
> This 10 year weekly chart shows classic "pump and dump" behaviour.
> 
> Can't you find something in a "hot" sector like lithium or rare earths?  Diamonds are for fools and lovers.
> ...



Hi Peter2, appreciate your perspective on this.  I searched to see if I could find how charts of previous diamond plays look relative to DIAM.  I could not find anything specific, but did find this.  The DIAM chart you posted appears to mirror the anticipated life cycle of a diamond mine right up until production decision.   Respect your opinion, but I’m still gonna take a chance on this as I like what the chart could look like if a production decision is made


----------



## peter2 (1 February 2021)

First posters always get the benefit of doubt when their first post acclaims a great investment opportunity. However when a few mates, also first time posters post their overly enthusiastic agreement, well, we have to smell a ramp. The next give away is the type of stock that is posted as a great investment opportunity. The stocks are always low priced dogs. Why post a Canadian mining company on an Aussie stock forum? Australia, like Canada, has heaps of mining exploration companies. 

It doesn't take long to find that the OP has also posted this "outstanding opportunity" in the reddit forum. 






There's also the usual suspects enthusiastically agreeing with the OP.






Chances are they're the same person dashing into different internet shops to spread the "good oil" or in this case "hard rocks".  

Star Diamond (DIAM.TSX)  has been exploring for diamonds for ages. Like most diamond exploration companies, they find a few and continually raise capital to find a few more. The number of shares increase with every cap raising diluting longer term investments significantly. 

RIO Canada exercised their options to buy out Star-Orion is such a way that allowed DIAM to challenge the validity of the process in court. No timetable has been released by the Court on the merits in the Legal Proceedings or the various pre-trial steps that will precede. Clearly this is going to take years to resolve. 

It's not hard to a bit of due diligence when considering an investment. An Aussie investor doesn't need to consider Canadian mining companies. Our ASX has plenty.


----------



## basilio (1 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> First posters always get the benefit of doubt when their first post acclaims a great investment opportunity. However when a few mates, also first time posters post their overly enthusiastic agreement, well, we have to smell a ramp. The next give away is the type of stock that is posted as a great investment opportunity. The stocks are always low priced dogs. Why post a Canadian mining company on an Aussie stock forum? Australia, like Canada, has heaps of mining exploration companies.
> 
> It doesn't take long to find that the OP has also posted this "outstanding opportunity" in the reddit forum.
> 
> ...



Nice piece of work Peter2. The rapid increase in "you bewt" mining investments and their promotors/believers /rampers is does send up some red flags.


----------



## Pickinbottles (2 February 2021)

Excellent post Peter and no doubt I too would be suspicious of any new members.  Especially considering the sorry state of DIAM share price.  

I myself used to be an active contributor in Stockhouse but ultimately left that forum due to the constant bashing and false pumping of the stocks i was invested in.  It truly drove me nuts!

I can assure you I am not here to pump or bash.  I do have an interest in DIAM.  I feel it is in the latter stages of it's existence and I am concerned with it's suppressed SP.  I come here only to try and add exposure to DIAM...maybe introduce it to like minded investors and simply let it go from there.  I encourage DD and I feel confident that DIAM is a vehicle for long time holders (that have averaged down) AND newbies too do well on.

At 1st glance it looks to be too risky but you Aussie's of all people should understand RIO's tactics with Junior miners.  The court case is never going to happen-it's just part of a high stake "chess game".  

The deposit(s)/properties are the entire reason I am still in this play after about 12 yrs.  It is fundamentally real and sound.  In fact, because it is such a massive deposit it has taken years upon years to get where it is today. There are very few companies that can mine this...if it had been a smaller deposit it would have been bought up a decade ago.

RIO wants it bad and with closures of their own mines, they appear to need it.  They of course want to get it for cheap.  Our only defence is to spread the word and hope others see the potential.  We need strong hands for this final chapter.

Best of luck!


----------



## Astockinvestor (2 February 2021)

popinater said:


> New member here... Looking to share knowledge on this absolutely massive diamond play that is playing out in Saskatchewan, Canada. There are multiple kimberlites with proven vast quantities of Type 2 diamonds destined for jewellry shops.
> 
> Large, long-life mine: ~66 million carats over 38 year mine life • Outstanding geology: large, contiguous diamond bearing kimberlites hosting very attractive diamonds • Attractive economics: $2.0 billion / 19% IRR (Base Case) with 3.4 year payback • Low-risk jurisdiction: Saskatchewan, Canada, near existing power and transportation infrastructure • Fully-permitted: federal and provincial environmental permits in place
> 
> ...



I heard that Rio Tinto has acquired the rights to all the land that surrounds the Star Diamond property.


----------



## popinater (3 February 2021)

That is true..

also..  https://www.jewellermagazine.com/Ar...-diamond-output-shrinks-as-it-exits-Australia


----------



## popinater (6 February 2021)

Just want to share this from Business News Network.. 

Watch the following clip and see what you think: https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/investi...scusses-five-star-diamond~1913802?jwsource=cl


----------



## peter2 (6 February 2021)

I think Bloomberg should put as date on those videos. That DIAM video is a year old. Since that video the DIAM price has fallen significantly (-50%).

If you've been holding this dog for the past year you missed out on a raging bull market in the US since the Covid selloff.


----------



## popinater (18 February 2021)

Hi Peter,
Perhaps keep DIAM on your watchlist.. It's starting to move. Personally i think if you get in at under 50 cents you do will VERY well!
Keep in mind that if the current litigation get resolved and Rio Tinto imaginably takes control.. you may have to purchase Rio Tinto share to be involved.


----------



## Pickinbottles (12 April 2021)

Pickinbottles said:


> Excellent post Peter and no doubt I too would be suspicious of any new members.  Especially considering the sorry state of DIAM share price.
> 
> I myself used to be an active contributor in Stockhouse but ultimately left that forum due to the constant bashing and false pumping of the stocks i was invested in.  It truly drove me nuts!
> 
> ...



I have been hearing that court will be avoided.   Possible details this week if the 2 sides get all the details hammered out.
In other words:  LAST CHANCE for newbies to take advantage of a suppressed Share Price and make some serious money.
Watch and learn.


----------

